# Wild Rescue Story (in progress)



## bigjimslade (Oct 16, 2016)

I have [absurd number of cats] that are all rescues. The faced bad fates if they had not moved in with me. One of my fosters came from a rescue group that disappeared on me. I had not know if the cat that I got from them was spayed or not. When the vet visited, she was not able to tell due to bad behavior so we we going to try again next year. The others all came with certificates of spay/neuter and they are all indoor only so this had not been a big issue.

We had to move out of the house while it was gutted and cats had to go into boarding (a story in itself) for a month.

We moved in last Sunday. The previous Saturday, I went to the house to see about moving in. As soon as I walked in the door I found a cat sleeping in the living room cat tree.

During construction, the workmen had left all the doors open to move sheet rock in and out. Cat walked in, made himself at home in my house and everyone assumed from its behavior it was my cat. In fact, my answering machine was full of messages from neighbors about "my cat" wandering the halls. Some neighbors say this cat has been begging for food for several weeks.

Before I moved my [absurd number of cats] back in, I locked "Cat" in a bedroom.

I called animal control and they said they don't pick up cats. They said I should put the cat outside (in freezing weather) and not feed it.
I called the police department and they have no reports of a missing cat.
I called the local animal shelters and they won't take "cat" because they don't do animal control for our city.
I have posted picture to all the local "lost cat" fora I can find.

I took Cat to the vet for what may have been his first ever visit. Vet was not able to draw blood but stool sample was clean. Cat has a URI that I am treating.

Cat is an intact male, not chipped, medium-haired tabby. Pads are soft but coat is mangy (largely brushed out now) with some serious mats that need to be cut out. Many scabs on his skin. Cat is friendly and has no fear of people and is affectionate. However, Cat thinks biting is a sign of affection. He bites hard (but not to the point of breaking skin).

Having an intact male in my house seems to have demonstrated that my suspect foster was not spayed. She is howling all the time now.

We have another vet visit tomorrow to try again with blood tests and follow up on the URI.

Now I have two cats in my house who are not mine who are in need of spay/neuter. I am pondering what to do about that.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I would suggest getting them spayed/neutered.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 16, 2016)

I just got back from the vet. The stray tested positive for Felv. I desperately need to find a rescue that will take such a cat.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear that, B. Have you called your local animal shelters or the SPCA?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Also, try the Humane Society if you have one in your area.
Sometimes they have donation money that allows them to treat animals who come in with illnesses or injuries. I am sorry you are having to do this, but want to give you a lot of credit for your wanting to help this cat!


----------

